
New debugging method found 23 undetected security flaws in 50 Web applications - pps
http://techxplore.com/news/2016-04-debugging-method-undetected-flaws-popular.html
======
brudgers
Orginal at MIT:
[http://www.csail.mit.edu/patching_web_applications_daniel_ja...](http://www.csail.mit.edu/patching_web_applications_daniel_jackson)

